# Will a nvidia gtx 295 fit in a apollo nzxt case?



## travisbrummett (Jun 11, 2009)

I have a apollo nzxt case and im gonna build my computer with it. Will a gtx 295 fit in it?


----------



## Machin3 (Jun 11, 2009)

I'm thinking no because the GTX 295 is extremely long and the NZXT Apollo case is only a mid-atx case meaning that its smaller than a full atx case. You might not be able to fit that card in there.


----------



## Twist86 (Jun 11, 2009)

The 295 is as long as the 260 if I recall, If its the same size then all you need is 10.5 inches on length. Its about 1 1/2 inches thick so get a ruler and find out 

Also note the power is on the sides and not the end so you wont have to worry about extra length.


----------



## Machin3 (Jun 11, 2009)

Twist86 said:


> The 295 is as long as the 260 if I recall, If its the same size then all you need is 10.5 inches on length. Its about 1 1/2 inches thick so get a ruler and find out
> 
> Also note the power is on the sides and not the end so you wont have to worry about extra length.



I thought the GTX 295 was longer?

Ahh maybe your right:


----------



## Twist86 (Jun 11, 2009)

Midnight_fox1 said:


> I thought the GTX 295 was longer?
> 
> Ahh maybe your right:





http://www.nvidia.com/object/product_geforce_gtx_295_us.html



> Standard Graphics Card Dimensions:
> Height	4.376 inches (111 mm)
> Length	10.5 inches (267 mm)
> Width	Dual-slot



My GTX260 goes past my ATX board as well ^-^

It actually comes close to touching my Antecs HDD cage too.


----------



## bomberboysk (Jun 11, 2009)

Twist86 said:


> http://www.nvidia.com/object/product_geforce_gtx_295_us.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Actually thats a microatx board pictured above But it should fit...measure the distance from your expansion slot to whatevers at the front of the case, you only need ~11".


----------



## Twist86 (Jun 11, 2009)

bomberboysk said:


> Actually thats a microatx board pictured above But it should fit...measure the distance from your expansion slot to whatevers at the front of the case, you only need ~11".



Well it may be but I notice the only difference between the mini and atx are the length not the width of the board 


Maybe each board has its own preference but mine is longer but not wider then a mini.


----------



## bomberboysk (Jun 11, 2009)

Twist86 said:


> Well it may be but I notice the only difference between the mini and atx are the length not the width of the board
> 
> 
> Maybe each board has its own preference but mine is longer but not wider then a mini.



True But since the board isnt as long it kinda gives a false size reference imo..


----------



## StrangleHold (Jun 11, 2009)

Theres about 11.25 to 11.50" space from the panel to the harddrive cage. Didnt take the side panel off to get it exact. Dont think you would have any problem.


----------

